# Led Noblex 32 no enciende



## Contraband (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola!
Un amigo me trajo un televisor que no prende, es un led Noblex de 32" chasis 32LC820H

Ni el ni yo sabemos porque dejo de funcionar... lo cierto es que cuando lo conecto a la red 220VAC el TV ni siquiera acusa el STAND BY

Lo desarme y a simple vista tiene abierta una resistencia de 0,47 ohm 1w (R661). Para solucionarlo no tuve mejor idea que ponerle 10 resistencias en paralelo de 4,7 ohm 1/4w y conectarlo a 220VAC y si... volé el fusible!

Ok, me mande la burrada del año... ya lo se!. Bueno quiero solucionarlo... leyendo encontré que los mosfet Q602 Y Q604 se ponen en corto (dicen que es como una falla normal) y efectivamente están en corto!, Q601 esta ok*

También dicen que los integrados IC601, IC602 Y IC603 suelen quemarse, pero yo no se como probarlos... el único que marca cortocircuito/continuidad es el IC601 (L6599) entre sus patas 8 (DIS) Y 10 (GND)*, los otros no marcan cortocircuito

¿que pasos tendría que seguir?

Gracias

*los que tienen el asterisco los medí sin desoldarlos, solo buscaba un corto entre alguna de sus terminales


----------



## Cdma System (Ene 16, 2016)

Primero tenés que buscar información sobre los componentes si no los conoces porque buscar corto entre pata y pata no te ayuda en nada, como sabés si lo que vos pensas que es un corto no sea un puente interno del chip?


----------



## Contraband (Ene 16, 2016)

Busque el datasheet de los componentes, en el caso de los mosfet son canal N, identifique las patas (G-D-S) y entre D-S existe continuidad en ambos sentidos, eso quiere decir que están en corto?, porque el otro mosfet marca como diodo normal (son los 3 mosfet iguales)

Y con los integrados me base con lecturas de técnicos que tuvieron problemas con este mismo chasis, e identificaron el problema por cortos entre determinadas patas de los IC (los mismos IC que tengo en el TV), no se si el corto que tengo entre las patas 8 y 10 del IC601 son normales o es una anomalia...

Si vos entendieras podrías decirme si el IC L6599 tiene que marcar corto entre las patas 8 (DIS) y 10 (GND)


EDIT: en una parte del datasheet dice algo así como "conecte el pin 8 al 10 si no se usa", en fin...


----------



## Contraband (Ene 28, 2016)

Bueno, cambie la resistencia R661, los mosfet Q602 Y Q604, repase algunas soldaduras y ahora tengo STAND BY, pero... cuando presiono POWER el led indicador cambia de rojo a verde (por 2 o 3 segundos) y luego vuelve a rojo!

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Contraband (Mar 20, 2016)

Tema resueltooo!!!, pude reparar el TV
De mi parte tema Super CERRADOOO!!!!!

Saludos!


----------



## morta (Mar 20, 2016)

y que tenia al final??


----------



## Leandro111 (Sep 15, 2016)

Cual fue la solución?? La mía queda en stand by la luz prende verde y pasa a rojo directo y queda ahí con las lámparas prendidas no da video ni sonido


----------



## Contraband (Sep 16, 2016)

Revisa mosfet, optoacopladores diodos zener y diodos zener TL431, chequea tensiones de los integrados!

No recuerdo que tenia... paso mucho tiempo. Suerte!!


----------

